# Suunto Core all black or Suunto Core Military? What's the difference?



## GyrPer1

Hi guys.

First, - Go Packers!!!

Second, what is the difference, if any, between the Core all black and Core Military? I see a $70 difference in price, but cannot tell what the difference is in quality if any?

Help?

Which one to buy, and why?

b-)


----------



## ejunge

I didn't think that there was, Where are you looking? Check your model numbers...


----------



## Mystro

There is no difference. The military was just a marketing word some used to describe a Suunto All Black Core with negative display. The All Black Cores can be found around $200.00 if you look. Amazon has them even cheaper if you wTch the prices daily. It's a good watch.


----------



## GyrPer1

Thanks guys! Amazon has both listed. With military model being more expensive.


----------



## hjsimpson

GyrPer1 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> First, - Go Packers!!!
> 
> Second, what is the difference, if any, between the Core all black and Core Military? I see a $70 difference in price, but cannot tell what the difference is in quality if any?
> 
> Help?
> 
> Which one to buy, and why?
> 
> b-)


There is only the Core All Black and the Core Regular Black.

Some retailers(i.e. EMS) have mistakenly named the Core All Black as the military version most likely for marketing purposes.

There are only military versions of the X10 Military, X-Lander Military, Vector Military Foliage Green

The All Black has the following differences from the Regular Black version.

-Negative Face
-Compass bezel with 2 glow in the dark dots at the North heading.
-Knurled buttons

Functionally they are identical.


----------



## bbss1977

hi
I have Sunto core all black I just got it week ago and my opinion is that :Sunto in their adverising thae are promising to much on that watch (just like some exelent measuring instrument) and im wery sorry that I bought Sunto core because it is just money waste.. all measurements are fake....not so accurate..


----------



## Jeff_C

Sorry you don't like your core. Why not sell it or return it?

Have you ever owned an ABC watch before? 

I have to admit, when I read posts like this I wonder if the poster understands how these watches even work. I think many times its a case of unrealistic expectations and or not reading the manual. 

My Core is amazingly accurate. But you have to understand how the watch works. 

And honestly, I sometimes question the validity of a post like this as someones first post. Kind of like walking into a local pub for the first time and acting up. Sure wouldn't be my style, but what do I know?

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ejunge

Zoinks! If I didn't know what an easy going guy you were, I would have thought that you just flamed that .... But I can see where you are coming from..

To the poster, I am also wondering what makes you think so. I can tell that you are in your early thirties, was the Core your first ABC watch? I myself have been wearing them since I was about 25 (now 38) and wouldn't wear one if they were inaccurate..

If you have given up on Suunto (and it sounds as if you have), have you considered one of the many fine Casio products?

And yeah, as part of the Scooby Doo generation, I am completely comfortable with use of the word zoinks in regular conversation.


----------



## Jeff_C

How am I flaming anyone when you ask the same questions? 

Come on. I said when I read posts LIKE this I wonder about their validity. And personally i do. Which is why we both asked if this was his first ABC.

I do believe a lot if people buy ABC with unrealistic expectations.and if you didn't know how they work... consider all our questions on barometric drift... and you didnt calibrate your watch. Then yeah you might post a similar post to the one we see here.


Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCore1447

I also agree...

I purchased my All Black Core after lurking and reading everything I could to help me decide on which ABC watch I should buy. I looked at a lot of watches. This site made my buying decision a lot easier. 

After I purchased my watch..I knew I was in for a lot of reading. After reading the manual front to back..I have no problem using all the functions this fine watch provides. I am also very happy with the accuracy of all measurements and time keeping. I joined in as a member because I am a huge fan of Suunto watches and this site is awesome!! The information available here is unbelievable. You just have to want to know. I will be buying different Suunto models in the future.


----------



## dovewatcher

I received my Core Red for Christmas - a great surprise and first one ever. I have no idea how to use half the functions yet. For instance...my Storm Alarm sounded five times today...how do I disengage it? I think it was going off mostly because I hadn't worn it in a week and was just acclimating to being outdoors, rather than a real storm coming....


----------



## SunCore1447

As I mentioned above...reading the manual helped me use every function. The manual will walk you through this step by step. If you don't have a manual check out www.suunto.com and you can download the manual for your watch.

The storm alarm is going off because of changes to the barometric pressure. A drop to the pressure indicates a storm coming, changes to your altitude or traveling from one area to another such as in a car. This can happen due to setting the watch to read barometric pressure and driving 20 miles to and from work. Once you get to work the barometric can change and can give you a "Storm Alarm". The storm alarm works great if you are in one general area such as hiking or camping and are not traveling great distances. I would set the alarm to "Off" until you need it such as being outdoors in a hiking or camping situation where you don't have access to weather info. This is where the alarm comes in handy. You can also check out the many discussions here on this site as I did. I sure learned a lot here!

I hope this helped!


----------



## patrolman602

The Suunto Core is a nice watch. The only thing about it that isn't that nice is how often it eats batteries!


----------



## Jeff_C

If you have a Core thats eating batteries, it may need replacing. This was one of the issues with the first run. Do you know what serial number it is?


----------



## patrolman602

Jeff_C said:


> If you have a Core thats eating batteries, it may need replacing. This was one of the issues with the first run. Do you know what serial number it is?


I don't have it with me right now, but I just bought it last year. When I say that it eats batteries, maybe I should be more specific. It probably lasted about a year before I had to replace the battery. It was very simple to replace it. I am not sure how long the watch was running on that first battery. How long should the Core run on a battery? I've read that they can go through batteries pretty fast.


----------



## Jeff_C

Ah, if you are getting a year, thats on the lower end of what I would call "normal". Thats about what I get. The ones that were faulty were going threw batteries in weeks and months. 

As for battery life, it kind of depends on how much you use the functions... Alti logs and compass use can drain power.


----------



## Mystro

The Suunto Core is the most accurate ABC made by any manufacture. (I've tested it) Its pretty much the yard stick every other ABC is measured against. Used correctly, it is a very valuable tool. Calling a Core a bad ABC watch is like calling a Porsche 911 a bad sportscar.


----------



## Yoda2005

I was wondering does the core black has a metal bezel like the all black?

I have read that the bezel on the all black chips in other forum posts. 

Considering getting a core, but need to decide between the black, the all black and the alu. 

Also what are considered to be 1st run cores? Serial numbers in which range? 

Thanks all.

And Yes, will post pictures when I get one.


----------



## offshoredriver

If anyone thinks that the Core is inaccurate then they are either using it incorrectly or have a fault with the watch. I bought a Core in December and it has not left my wrist since. I have tested it in many different ways. In the mountains skiing and snowboarding every weekend, at work - where i fly a helicopter offshore, and out hiking in the forest and mountains close to home. It is extremely accurate and I just dont leave home without it anymore. The AB functions especially are incredibly accurate and well designed. I obviously always have a reference when at work with both altitude and pressure setting, and the altimeter is as accurate if not more than the altimeter in the aircraft. Here in Norway at this time of year we get battered by one storm after another and the storm alarm has proved to be absolutely spot on. It is really nice to see when the pressure is starting to dive, especially as I live right next to the sea. 
I love this watch. It is just incredible and has way exceeded my expectations. As long as you have a little understanding of how altitude and pressure are measured and how pressure varies with both altitude and weather systems it will produce extremely accurate results. You of course need a datum check regularly, either pressure or alt. Understand this and you have an awesome tool. All altimeters require this. I might have to adjust the pressure setting on the altimeter 5 times or more in the helicopter during a 3 hour flight. I have to do it less with the Core thanks to the ability to lock either the pressure or altitude.


----------



## Jeff_C

Im still waiting for my box with the Fortis's, Sinn and Rolex  

I agree with you... I think (and not calling anyone out) that a lot of times when we get folks on here griping its because they dont understand how ABC's work. (No offense intended toward anyone). Are there sometimes issues? You bet.. but all my Suuntos (except my x9) perform with remarkable precision. 

People get frustrated because their alti isnt the same after walking up and down a flight of stairs and call ABC watches "inaccurate" and "junk".


----------



## offshoredriver

Jeff_C said:


> Im still waiting for my box with the Fortis's, Sinn and Rolex
> .


Yeah sorry Jeff. I love the Suunto, but I have heard the battery life is a bit short, so I had better keep the others for when I need to order a new battery or just in case I every have to return the suunto for any reason! One can never be too careful you will understand!


----------



## Jeff_C

BOOOOOOOOO... worst post of the year award... BOOOOO! 

The least you could do is post me up a pic of each!


----------



## kmseteam

Jeff_C said:


> Sorry you don't like your core. Why not sell it or return it?
> 
> Have you ever owned an ABC watch before?
> 
> I have to admit, when I read posts like this I wonder if the poster understands how these watches even work. I think many times its a case of unrealistic expectations and or not reading the manual.
> 
> My Core is amazingly accurate. But you have to understand how the watch works.
> 
> And honestly, I sometimes question the validity of a post like this as someones first post. Kind of like walking into a local pub for the first time and acting up. Sure wouldn't be my style, but what do I know?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Now there's a comment I like to bring up! So strikingly well said! Even though it's in an old thread, but it applies not only with this issue but with so many cases and with so many pieces of equipment people struggle with. And because of what? Because they haven't read the manual or otherwise don't have the ability to understand how something works or what something is based on. We have a related saying in Finland, I'll try to translate it: You can't demand with a shovel if someone's been given with a spoon.  And by the way, no, there's no such thing as Core military.


----------



## kmseteam

And as I guess there will soon be someone claiming: "yes, there is a Core Military, I saw it on this and that webpage!!". Then my claim is: "Yo, I have a USB cable which was used in Winter War!" And then I somehow get enough people to publish that on their webpages, that makes it true?

Recently, somone suggested in Suunto Facebook page a Core version with flat dark earth or tan colour. I think I would buy one immediately!


----------



## italianhound303

Hello,
I check the Suunto page about once a week just to see if there is any new on upcoming Suunto products and glanced at this thread. I just have to say a few things and not to insult anybody's intelligence. I purchased my Suunto Core at the AAFES where I was at the time, and it was not until I went to Afghanistan I found out how popular these watches were. A lot of gear junkies always hunt down issued gear / watches / flash lights / foot wear / etc that the military issues us. I am currently in the Armed Forces and I can tell you what we are issued is nothing to write home about. You will find a lot of troops branch out from what we are issued and purchase out of their own pockets items of more quality. I was issued unauthorized ESS eye protection, three flex cuffs (which we were not allowed to use), sand colored skivvies, a cheap black Gerber, beacon with no battery, and $50 boots (I like my feet to much to wear them) when I deployed amongst other items I put out of memory. Reading blogs regarding watches that say military or worn by the military makes me laugh, my buddies who wear the Core model as well as I have never used the two dots on the face of the watch. They are hard to see at night just like our lensatic compasses. We like the watch because its the back up to the back up when we roll out. Great look but to use it is a piece of equipment, as for the battery issue I always toss an extra in my bags before I roll out. The user replaceable accessibility is handy. Oh and one more thing I hope I do not crush peoples hopes and dreams but if you are lucky and in a SF group or attached to the big guys, I know their supply guys ordered them tough boxes full of all black Vectors (cheapest) and most of the guys bought the Core out of their own pockets. The SEALs budget is a little more heftier and some of the teams ordered the all black Core. I can tell you the favored Suunto on the troops wrists is the Vector model, why you may wonder because of the money. AAFES cuts us a break but it is still a lot of money for the everyday Soldier. Sorry for the rambling, when I was a kid I wanted everything military stamped and now that I am in I can say it was a let down. No cool gear.


----------



## Jeff_C

Yes the whole "mil" thing is a bit silly to me. I have several friend that are operators, SEALs and SF. Several pilots and a few military doctors. 

I've hung out with their colleagues. I se lots of vectors, gshock and timex. The only one that was ever hinted at being issued was a Suunto advisor. But the unit he was with had a very interesting budget lol.

Bottom line, most mil folks wear what they can afford and what can take a beating. 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff_C

Starting to get a bit off topic now... but...

Just this morning I entered a conversation about "bug out bags". Lots of people saying how they use the latest tacticool gear from all these companies. Then there is a small subset of folks (myself included) who carry old day packs or book bags. 

Bottom line if I am in a "bug out" situation I don't want to stand out at all. I don't want to look tough, I don't want to look scared. I just want to be left alone.

I do wish my bag was a bit more subdued in color (its burnt red) but still... its kind of just right. And if needed, a little spray paint would fix it up LOL.


----------



## italianhound303

Jeff_C,
For us we need a bag big enough to pack three days worth of clothes, and the packs were issued are water proof (thank god) but I agree my bag is black and doubles as a gym bag. Currently with the huge budget cuts were taking in the service, the deep pockets for watches are gone by the way side. I am sure the special operators will have the upper hand but I know for certain the main force is taking a beating. The good news is Suunto is still in business, but if they ever go out I am certainly stocked up.


----------



## Jeff_C

LOL well I sure dont see any Rolex's being issued LOL.


----------



## italianhound303

Well it was a true story back in the 1960's during Vietnam, a lot of the UDTs and SF teams were issued the Submariner but that quickly ended when the war did. Those were the days the supply sergeants could "accidentally" loose your paperwork or barter for items with no consequences. Now a days when it comes time for inventory and issued gear they don't blink twice before a statement of charges is initiated. Damn the luck. My buddy when he was in Iraq, his supply sergeant ordered his entire unit Suunto X-Landers, when the watches arrived the supply sergeant had them scratching the serial numbers off the back of the watches. I love military Supply Sergeants!


----------



## Drjohn

If by Military you are refeing to the X-Lander Military then the difference is that the X-Lander Military has a Mineral Glass and Vertical Speed.


----------



## Aradan

Lol back during the first gulf I was in charge of supplies for the electronics repair section at my base. At the end of each quarter I was told buy buy buy. So we would not lose out budget. So I ordered all kinds of stuff. Combat knives, I still have mine around here somewhere, never could get the darn thing sharp, lol. I tried to order a field jacket, with the desert pattern but the base supply officer caught that or, it got to him instead, darn it. Never did get an issued watch. Anyway love my Core. Ordered a new battery kit and strap for the X-Lander military I'm giving my brother. Can't wait to see his face, he knows about the Vector I got for his son. Sent him the manual and told him to read and study it!! Sunnto rocks!!!


----------

